# Ford 3600 Hydraulic Problem



## surveyor (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks,

I have a 1977 Ford 3600 that won't maintain position when using anything on the lower arms. It will raise and lower without a problem even with a heavy load but you have to have it all the way up or on the ground. If I want the link box to maintain a height (say 12 " off the ground) it will gently fall back down.
If I try to reverse into a pile of stones, the link box will just ride up over them.

The Draft/Position lever is working OK. I've even taken the Hydraulic Lid off and taken it to my local Ford dealer. They said a pin in it was heavily worn and was replaced, they also replaced all the O rings then set it up on a rig. However it didn't really make any difference.

This causes real problems when using the pick-up hitch with a trailer as the arms drop and get caught on the trailer draw bar when turning corners.

Can anybody help. My head's pickled and the Ford guys just shrug their shoulders now.


----------



## Get-The-Lead-Out.45 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi I know it's been about 5 years since you posted this but since no one replied and so why you probably had to go elsewhere for help, I was really wanting to know if you got it fixed and if so what was the problem


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The lift hydraulics on most of these old tractors are well-worn and will drift downward. One method to hold position is to use chains as illustrated below. With stabilizer chains, you can set the working height as desired and remain free to pick up the implement at any time.










Another thing to remember is that your tractor's lift system does NOT have down pressure capability, so if your "link bucket" rides up and over a pile of stones, the lift has no capability to counter this upward movement. You may be able to set the bucket to cut downward, and then your lift can pick it up at your command with the lift lever.


----------

